# Wiring for lightbar and backrack lights



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a 2004 F350 with a backrack and a split window. I have a lightbar on backrack with a set of led spot lights. I also have a set of Amber led strobes on backrack. Is my best bet to drill a hole in the roof to run all my wires or is there a way to go through the third brake light and just silicone around the brake light? I will post pics of my set up tom. Any pics or thoughts would be great...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not just go from underneath the cab to the bed then up to the b.r.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Why drill at all....

I run everything thru the vents in the rear of cab. 

Look between cab and bed.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2058725 said:


> Why drill at all....
> 
> I run everything thru the vents in the rear of cab.
> 
> Look between cab and bed.


X2, did the same thing.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i run wires from switches inside cab to relays and circuit breakers under the hood then down to the frame and under truck clipped to frame, up between bed and cab to the back rack.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

tjctransport;2058809 said:


> i run wires from switches inside cab to relays and circuit breakers under the hood then down to the frame and under truck clipped to frame, up between bed and cab to the back rack.


I bring all the power behind seat, have distribution block set up to power 8 pack relay box to remote to control everything. It's just one wire from under hood. From there, everything goes out vents holes.

Back rack has 48 inch Whelan Liberty lightbar, 20 rigid light bar, 5x7 led swiveling work lights with spot and flood. Also two whelen lin6 for brake and turn.

It also powers and controls siren box and strobe pack, air compressor, two fuel pumps for the transfer tanks, plus a couple other things. No holes drilled in dash or truck itself for wires.

I still have two open/unused fitters switches


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2058725 said:


> Why drill at all....
> 
> I run everything thru the vents in the rear of cab.
> 
> Look between cab and bed.


This is what I do. I used to drill in the bottom back of the cab and run wires under the seat until a friend of mine straightened me up on the vent thing.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

1olddogtwo;2058725 said:


> Why drill at all....
> 
> I run everything thru the vents in the rear of cab.
> 
> Look between cab and bed.


This right here is the best way, and it is easy. No drilling is the best way to install. Thumbs Up


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

My 2001 had a grommet on the right and left side of the back cab wall on the outside edge of those rectangular vents. So no drilling, and weathertight seal. There should be room under the edge of the floor trim to run the wires.


----------

